# Flat Feet??



## Jessiewessie99

I tend to see alot of older GSDs with flat feet. Its like they are walking on their paws and elbows! It looks painful.

Is this just something that comes with being old? I am just worried about it because I don't want to see it with my dogs.

I don't know if Tanner may get it because he is a mix. But Molly might.=(

Our previous dogs didn't have "flat feet" when they got older.

Is there a way to prevent this? When does it start occurring?

Molly is 3 and Tanner is 4 1/2, so they got a while.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## onyx'girl

The pasterns are weakening so hock walking? Is that what you mean? The should be walking on their paws!
A quality diet with supplements should help, I don't see this happening unless a dog may be obese or improperly fed crap foods, nails getting too long so they compensate to put pressure elsewhere. Genetics/lines probably play a role in it more than anything....


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I saw a old couple walking their GSD who was old. so i thought it was an old dog thing.


----------



## LisaT

Max was like this on his hind legs when he first came here at about 1 1/2 years old. A good diet, supplements, and body work and he now stands entirely different.


----------

